# which safety gear...



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

What safety gear do you supply all your employees with?

What are some pieces of safety gear, such as roof harness, that you have come to depend on? why?

thanks


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Depends on the job and/or job site.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I supply safety glasses, hard hats and half mask respirators to each guy, and its there's to keep. Harnesses, lanyards and the like are mine, and issued as needed.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I supplied them everything they needed. Wanted to have my butt covered for those "just in case" incidents. That way there was no coming back on me from any agency, ins. co., etc., that they weren't provided adequate safety equipment.

I did a fair amount of fire resto work also and had a few guys who thought if they didn't have their respirators with them they wouldn't have to spray the sealer. Wolf figured this one out before they did....always kept a couple extra resps on hand....and because I was such a nice guy I'd even throw in a spray sock, tyvek suit, and a pair of gloves.


----------

